# Saint Celestine



## Sylvanas (Dec 11, 2011)

here is my saint celestine where I have deciced to convert her alittle, as I did not really like the cloak with the cerubs on it but I had decided to use Astorath the Grim's back pack. this is because I like the idea of Saints having wings.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice painting and nice conversion also. Personally I think the red and the gold could do with a bit more highlighting on the highest points but other than that it looks great, especially the golden/bronze armour.


----------



## Sylvanas (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you very much =) she was my First 40k to be painted and to be converted


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks good. Celestine is one of my favorite models in the entire gw range. 
The base looks great. I think the armor and her red skirt could use some highlights so it doesn't look flat. I think you should paint some of the armor detail, like the Fleur De Lis, in either mithryl or white. Also, maybe paint the halo burnished gold instead of silver. I think it would offer a nice contrast between the halo and the white wings. The parchemen could use a bit of highlighting, it's a little too dark now. Overall, a really good job.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I can't get the picture up its apparently been deleted or removed.


----------



## Sylvanas (Dec 11, 2011)

Damn Photo bucket =O well its back now =)


----------



## Sylvanas (Dec 11, 2011)

I have decided to make my saint celestine's sword stand out alittle.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh damn. you had the same idea as me. I absolutely Love the way this looks.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice conversion and I like the upgrade you did to the sword, looks better than just the straight gun metal..


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Fine looking miniature bud! The winged jump pack was a brilliant idea. I think it looks much better than a couple of silly naked child-thingies hauling around a blanket! :biggrin: I like what you've done with the sword as well. It looks so much better than just a plain-jane old blade. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Sylvanas (Dec 11, 2011)

Many thanks for the kind comments. I do agree that wings look better than 2 naked baby things and the idea for a saint for me has wings.


----------

